# The Witcher 1: Werwolf Quest Problem



## Airblade85 (10. Juni 2011)

nabend erstmal...

hänge gerade beim Werwolf Quest von Carmen....ich habe soweit alles fertig und nichts hat gegen diesen Fluch geholfen...die Lösung ist wohl "wahre Liebe" ok hab jetzt auch mit Carmen geredet und die will das ich mit Vincent rede, aber ich finde denn nirgends!! Sie dagt nur das ich mit ihm reden soll und er sich auf der Station befindet...welche Station zur Hölle meint die?? kann jemand helfen?? danke!!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2011)

Die Station ist gaub ich das Gefängnis, aus dem Du zu Anfang ja auch entlassen wurdest, also in dem ersten Stadtviertel, das für Dich dort zugänglich ist. Das ist wenn ich mich recht erinnere in einer Gasse eher "links" auf der Karte, am Ende der Gasse sind glaub ich auch Soldaten, die trainieren oder so. Wenn Du die Gasse langgehst: an der rechten Wandseite müsste eine Tür sein, die nach unten zum Gefängnis führt.


----------



## Airblade85 (14. Juni 2011)

danke habs endlich gechafft 

hab da aber noch ein problem...bin jetzt in Akt 5 im Sumpf..ich habe jetzt mein inventar voll und würde diese dinge gerne in meine Kiste legen (meine die Kiste die man sonst beim Schankwirt hatte wo mal alle sache die man nicht braucht ablegen konnte). So mein Problem ist nun das ich nirgends eine Möglichkeit finde um auf mein Inventar zugreifen zu können  Ist denn irgendwo in denn Sümpfen noch eine Möglichkeit dies zu tun?? Wenn nicht wäre das mal richtig kacke, da ich z.B so die Quest von diesem zwerg mit denn zähnen nicht beenden könnte usw Oder ich könnte auch nicht meine schwerter ablegen, da man ja vom Jägermeister ja wenn man alle 10 Bestien tötet auch ein neues schwert bekommt und ich möchte nicht mein altes verlieren


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2011)

Also, ich hab regelmäßig einfach einige Sachen verkauft - an sich brauchst Du vor allem bei den Schwertern nicht jedes aufbwahren, dass Du mal bekommen hast. Und/oder brau Dir einige Tränke, dann hast Du vlt. auch mehr Platz, wenn dadurch Kräuter verschwinden (wobei ich grad nicht mehr weiß, ob die Kräuter das Inventar überhaupt belasten)


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube, es gab in diesem Akt keine Truhe mehr, aber da mag ich mich irren, da ich sie später nicht mehr benutzte und alles verkaufte, was ich nicht dringend brauchte. An Waffen hatte ich eh nur das Schwert der Herrin des Sees und jenes, das man von Velerad bekommt. Gab es da noch Bessere?

Du könntest aber noch markante Personen aufsuchen, vielleicht hat eine von diesen die Funktion übernommen. Kalkstein zB.


----------



## Airblade85 (14. Juni 2011)

danke erstmal...

naja ich hab mir ja ein Meteoritenschwert (aus 3 roten) scmieden lassen und dann noch das Schwert was man bekommt wen man Adda wieder vom Fluch befreit (das bekommt man dann von Velerad). So und dann hab ich noch das Silberschwert von der Herrin des Sees.

Und ja man bekommt noch 2 Schwerter...und zwar vom Jäger wenn man alle 10 Bestien getötet hat, dann kann man noch mal wählen zwischen ein besonderes Silberschwert und ein ein besonderes Schwert für Menschengegner.

Am meisten kotzt es mich an das ich ja sozusagen 1 Quest nicht mehr abschließen kann      Und zwar das vom zahnarzt (dieser olle Zwerg der Zähne sammelt) mir fehlt noch ein Zahn...denn habe ich auch schon, aber der liegt halt wie schon gesagt in der ollen Kiste...
Kalkstein kann man die sache nicht tauschen leider....nur bei Rittersporn, aber dieser steht am Deich und das Tor zum Deich ist verschlossen


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2011)

Geht es Dir jetzt darum, Platz zu schaffen? Findest Du keine Händler mehr? Man müsste zur Not "billige" Sachen auch einfach fallen lassen können ^^


ps: bist aber schon ganz schön weit gekommen dafür, dass Du grad erst noch die Werwolfquest hattest ^^


----------



## Airblade85 (14. Juni 2011)

im grunde geht es mir um die Quest mit dem zahnarzt, da ich diese nun wie es aussieht nicht mehr beenden kann  da ich nicht an meine kiste komme um die Zähne ins Inventar zu schieben um diese ihm dann zu geben.....


----------



## KabraxisObliv (15. Juni 2011)

Ich habe The Witcher gerade vorhin auch erst beendet und ich denke, ich muss dich enttäuschen.
Du hast nur am Anfang von Kapitel 5 die Möglichkeit auf deine Aufbewahrungstruhe zuzugreifen. Ich hatte selbiges Problem, dass ich auf meine Truhe zugreifen wollte. Ich war da aber noch nicht sonderlich weit fortgeschritten im fünften Kapitel. Ich habe dann etwas im Internet gesucht und dort wurde mir leider auch nur bestätigt, dass es wirklich keine Möglichkeit mehr gibt auf die Truhe zuzugreifen. Ich hatte dann noch einmal geladen und ein bisschen etwas wiederholt. Da mir das Spiel so viel Spaß gemacht hat (besonders am Ende), war es das durchaus wert.

Darf ich fragen, welcher Zahn dir noch fehlt? Denn im Sumpf gibt es ja noch so einige verschiedene Gegner... besonders bei Nacht, denke ich. Bis auf die Verschlingerzähne müsstest du noch alles im fünften Kapitel kriegen können.

Schau mal, ich habe das gerade gefunden:
Hier   in der Hexer-Wiki steht alles Relevante zu der Quest und einen Klick weiter stehen auch verschiedene Wege, wie man an die gleiche Belohnung kommen kann, wenn man die Quest nicht beenden kann (durch bestimmte Lösungswege anderer Quests in Kapitel 5 beispielsweise).    



Ist es nun aber so, dass es dir nicht einmal um die Belohnung geht, sondern einfach darum, dass alles Quests wirklich erfüllt sind und/oder dir ausgerechnet noch ein Verschlingerzahn fehlt... dann hast du wohl kaum eine andere Möglichkeit als einen ältere Spielstand zu laden.
Je nach Fortschritt sollte es aber auch gar nicht unbedingt so lange dauern, noch einmal bis in den Sumpf zu spielen, da man ja alle Dialoge überspringen kann, wenn man möchte (durch Linksklicks).
In jedem andere Fall kannst du aber so wie ich das sehe beruhigt weiterspielen.


----------



## Airblade85 (16. Juni 2011)

soo hab nun noch mal neu angefangen gehabt mit Akt 5.....naja aber diese Zahn Quest hat mir einiges gebracht  Vom Zwerg bekommt man dann das Schwert "Runensihill aus Mahakam" 

Mal eine andere Frage...kann ich mit meinem Chrakter ein neues spiel beginnen?? Oder muss ich dann alles neu machen...denn nach dem Abspann ist mal wieder im hauptmenü und kann nur ein neues Spiel laden


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2011)

Also, Du willst hochgelevelt und mit den Ausrüstungsgegenständen vom Ende neu anfangen? Ich meine das geht nicht, wäre an sich auch wegen der Story "unrealistisch", da der Witcher ja mit Gedächtnisverlust und ohne Ausrüstung zur Burg gebracht wird zu Anfang.

Aber Du kannst meines Wissens den Charakter aus Withcer auch in Witcher 2 übernehmen, wobei ich nicht weiß, wie das mit der Ausrüstung ist.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber Du kannst meines Wissens den Charakter aus Withcer auch in Witcher 2 übernehmen, wobei ich nicht weiß, wie das mit der Ausrüstung ist.


Gewisse Ausrüstungsgegenstände hat man dann zu Beginn im Inventar, wenn man den Charakter aus dem ersten Teil importiert, unter anderem Rabes Rüstung und zwei Schwerter.

Ansonsten konnte ich bislang kaum Unterschiede feststellen. Foltest erwähnt Adda einmal, die bei mir im ersten Teil überlebt hat und im Gespräch mit Iorweth gibt es einen Dialog über Yaevinn, der aber auch nicht weiter wichtig ist und gar nicht auftauchen wird, wenn man auf Vernons Seite spielt.
In einem anderen Thread wurde angedeutet, dass es von Vorteil sein könnte, wenn man im ersten Teil auf Seite des Ordens war...aber das werde ich niemals überprüfen können. 

Da erhoffe ich mir mehr von einem Import des Geralts aus Teil 2 hin zu Teil 3.


----------

